# wewered's fish journal



## wewered (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 1 With Flame
I got Flame today after robotics. When I put him in his tank today, I noticed some weird stuff. First off, you see through his front fins. You can also see his spine! I have asked around in the disease forum but I've gotten no replys. I will we how tomarrow goes.


----------



## wewered (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 2 With Flame

He has been flaring every 15 seconds. But he does seem to enjoy the attention he gets (I record betta videos on YouTube). I am planning on uploading another video today and to work on my website so I will have a page all about betta. I also have a robotics meet today so that's a missing hour and twenty five minutes of work time.


----------

